# Pool filter sand ....And Plants??



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be using pool filter sand in my 125. Is there any special items i need to add to sand to grow easy low light plants...Lights will be Coralife 36" T5 (1) 10000K and (1) Actinic bulb...(Might change tha)t...1 set of lights on each side..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

superbee said:


> I will be using pool filter sand in my 125. Is there any special items i need to add to sand to grow easy low light plants...Lights will be Coralife 36" T5 (1) 10000K and (1) Actinic bulb...(Might change tha)t...1 set of lights on each side..


You can add root tabs under the plants. That will help their roots take in nutrients for sure.

You should get rid of the actinic bulb, it doesn't do anything for plants. Replace with something in the 5000k-10000k range. I personally use around 6500k bulbs.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Im not a big fan of how sand compacts....Ever thought of something like turface,colorquartz, etc. All very cheap alternatives to sand.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ryanimprezza uses sand. Check out his threads, he has success with it so wait for him to chime in.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Im not a big fan of how sand compacts....Ever thought of something like turface,colorquartz, etc. All very cheap alternatives to sand.


My buddy works at a pool joint and can get me 3 50lb bags for 10.00....vs close to 40.00 a bag for 3M CQ....I wanted the black but im gonna spoend the extra cash on a fish....Hopefully it works out ok for me..Seems like quite a few people use it with success...


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Should pool sand be really used as a substrate?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Should pool sand be really used as a substrate?


It can be, but it is inert.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Should pool sand be really used as a substrate?


It can be, but it is inert.
[/quote]

What is 3M CQ..?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

black quartz, and inert.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Not saying you have to, but you can add trumpet snails.

They burrow through sand, and it's supposed to keep it from compacting so bad.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Not saying you have to, but you can add trumpet snails.
> 
> They burrow through sand, and it's supposed to keep it from compacting so bad.


nerite snails are good for that too, so I hear.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

you have to use tabs. Liquid ferts will not penetrate through the sand. I use flourish tabs. I have been able to grow anything in my tanks. I also run co2 and close to 4 wpg of light.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I also use sand and have a 100 gallon full of plants. I does flosrish and excel along with those long fert sticks. One thing about some sand is that it contains high silicates causing unwanted diatoms.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

We have a local "pond shop" (i really dont know what to call it) but they have fert tabs or sticks there. Would they be safe for my fish? The only reason I am asking is the difference in the amounts of water. Dont want to put to many ferts in my tank and it harm my fish for some reason.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Good info thanks guys....

Just got (3) 50 lb bags for 13.00...Cant bet that deal.....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you have a magnet scrapper?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> Do you have a magnet scrapper?


Yes i'm aware that sand particles can get caught and scratch the glass....If thats what your getting at?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

superbee said:


> Do you have a magnet scrapper?


Yes i'm aware that sand particles can get caught and scratch the glass....If thats what your getting at?
[/quote]
pool filter sand is a large grain shouldnt be a problem unless you get some jack ass kid that comes over during a x mas party and runs the magnet through the sand and proceeded to clean the glass with 60 grit.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> Do you have a magnet scrapper?


Yes i'm aware that sand particles can get caught and scratch the glass....If thats what your getting at?
[/quote]
pool filter sand is a large grain shouldnt be a problem unless you get some jack ass kid that comes over during a x mas party and runs the magnet through the sand and proceeded to clean the glass with 60 grit.
[/quote]

LOL.....particles seem large....I'm sure there wont be a problem..


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

post pics after u add it man! dont forget to wash it with pillow case and rubber maid bin. Other wise u will have a pain in the azz!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Curley said:


> post pics after u add it man! dont forget to wash it with pillow case and rubber maid bin. Other wise u will have a pain in the azz!


Oh absolutley will do some pics.....

Now that was my next question....So dump some in a pillow case and let hose run thru it to drop all the extra dust?


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

i washed mine in a bucket....









couldnt get the plants to grow. just using flourish excel liquid, ill try the tabs as well


----------

